# Clock in 92 Maxima GXE



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

The clock in my 92 Maxima GXE is no longer working. Checked the fuses and they seem to be OK. Any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

please search. I've coverd this topic about 17 zillion times.


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thought I would get help*

Did the search got 14 hits on clock and 2 on clock repair. Far cry from 17 zillion. Still did not see anything pointing me in the right direction. Can I ask for 17 zillion and 1.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48506&highlight=solder


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank You!!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

hoosierfan227 said:


> Thank You!!


all it took me was a search, and I found it


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

If you dont want to bother wtih the soldering it. You can do what I did, I read this on one of those sites as well. Use alcohol to to clean the clock. I just opened the clock up and poured alcohol. let it dry.. install. BAM works like new !
:givebeer:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sure.. until the real problem surfaces again.

explain how pouring alcohol on a cracked solder joint will cause it to repair itself. feel free to use layman or technical terms. I'm an electrical engineer, I can handle it.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

there is no magic about it.. it worked for me. It worked for the person who did it as well. It didnt work on all my clocks but on one that happend to stop working (one that I pulled out of the yard and hooked it up) was dead and when I poured the alcohol. it turned right on and has been on ever since. It could just clean the surface from dust and whatever else. So far the trick has worked with my clock, but im sure it isnt the final solution. Soldering is by far the best repair for the clock. :banana:


----------

